# Earth worms safe for tegus?



## Deac77 (Aug 31, 2012)

I know they are safe for savs and bad for beardies lol what about a tegu?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 31, 2012)

I used to feed Kodo nightcrawlers when he was younger.


----------



## Dana C (Sep 1, 2012)

They are fine. Dust them with a little calcium and watch the devouring commence.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been wondering about this as well - Is it safe to just buy bait night-crawlers. I wanted to get some as a treat but I'm really concerned about parasites.

The other thing I was thinking about was getting some and releasing them in his cage so he has something to hunt for. He is always digging small holes and appears to be hunting for worms or grubs. I always feed outside the cage and I am concerned about substrate ingestion but this seems to be a hardwired behavior so I'd assume they are able to deal with a bit of dirt ingestion provided that it isn't their main food source. Seems like a great way to encourage his natural behavior and keep him busy with something other than destroying cage decorations. Do you guys think that would be ok on a limited basis or is it a horrible idea?


----------



## Dana C (Sep 1, 2012)

All the night crawlers you purchase by the dozen are raised by commercial growers. They don't carry any parasites. As far as dirt ingestion, when a tegu in the wild catches and eats prey they ingest dirt, leaf litter or whatever else is sticking to the prey item.


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 1, 2012)

does anyone know the difference between regular earthworms and red wigglers? i can never figure it out...


----------



## Dubya (Sep 1, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> does anyone know the difference between regular earthworms and red wigglers? i can never figure it out...



Red wigglers ARE just earthworms. According to WKRP in Cincinnati, they are the Cadillac of worms.


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 1, 2012)

they are better composters than night crawlers. and they do tend to stay near the top layer. i guess i mean whats the difference between them and night crawlers visually.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy crap - don't do that with the cage door open!


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 3, 2012)

They don't get as large and red wigglers put off a nasty tasting slime that nights don't


----------

